# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات جــديــد Revo Uninstaller 1.9.3.0 الان وحصريا أخر نسخة من برنامج حزف الملفات العملاق

## Shamseldeen Victory

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
Revo Uninstaller 1.9.3.0 الان وحصريا أخر نسخة من برنامج حزف الملفات العملاق
يمكنك الحصول عليه أوتوماتيكيا عبر تحديث النسخة1.9.2.0
او بالتحميل المباشر من الرابط اسفل الموضوع
انها النسخة الأصلية العربية + لغات أخرى وهو يختلف عن البرو بقليل
الشكل والمجانية واللغات               يلا باى لأى برنامج مش عايز يروح
_______________
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] مع تحيات SHAKS
Shamseldeen Victory

----------

